# How many engine mounts?



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

I was looking through my 300zx haynes book and I believe I'm only seeing two? I'm not missing anything am I? I'm used to four on front wheel drive cars. I also am going to be changing the steering rack and one of the steps says to remove the "front engine mount insulators to the cross member". I'm sure its on the front engine mount up towards the radiator but is it basically just saying to remove the bolts attaching the mount to the cross member? Or is there something else? I've never heard of an insulator on an engine mount.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

theres only 2 engine mounts. your used to seeing 4 on a FWD car because the torque and transmission mount are close by. the z has a dif mount and trans mount but they are under the car.


----------

